# SOUTH WALES MEET



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sunday 23rd of June
6pm
Meet: Junction 47 Services

Right time we all met in the South Wales area, Think its best to make an offical meet and ensure that we all meet up in the services before we drive anywhere else especially for those who wish to come down from other areas of Wales.
Once we all meet, we can take a lovely drive down the mumbles/gower, grab some food, get a drink, go on the beach whatever you fancy ....

Sunday is an easier day to meet rather than a work/week night especially for those of you who need to drive a bit longer from the Midlands etc

My contact number will be given to those who need itso just pm me if you need it before hand
So lets get a list going

1)Maryanne1986
2)Llanrads
3)AudicoedDuon
4)Chris Woods


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in plus the boss will be with me.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

1)Maryanne1986
2)Llanrads


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

Count me in as well.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

1)Maryanne1986
2)Llanrads
3)AudicoedDuon


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

I'm up for this


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Chris Woods said:


> I'm up for this


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

1)Maryanne1986
2)Llanrads
3)AudicoedDuon
4)Chris Woods


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey all

A route has been suggested as following

j47 to gowerton/penclawdd/crofty/Llanrhidian/Cefn y Bryn/Rhosili and Port Eynon then for a drinkie at Castle Mare down the mumbles

I shall be bringing my Professional camera with me for pics so make sure you clean your motors 

COME ON SOUTH WALES AUDI TT LOVERS


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

babes edit first post to show all attending......good on you kiddo xx


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Our Route


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> babes edit first post to show all attending......good on you kiddo xx


Cheers 

Anyone else interested ????


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A bit too far west for me guys , hope to catch up with you one day


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

aww come down anyways its gonna be awsome :?


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Tbh it's even a bit west for me lol Swansea is a trek!

Put me down as more of a maybe lol


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

cancelled ..... not enough interest!

couple of the guys are coming down this way in a few weeks time from the west mids to do a gower run so hopefully we can sort something then

thanks to all who i have spoken to over the last few days will be in touch about future plans 
cheers

Maryanne1986


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Maryanne

Thanks for letting me know. It's a shame we can't generate more interest, as this would have been a very enjoyable trip. Keep in touch.

Viv.


----------



## Gaby.Kerso (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that this was cancelled I would have been able to make this as well, if I was more active I would have seen it before now...therefore my apologies 

I Will make a more conscious effort to keep my eyes open now 

Gab


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi maryanne1986

How about a trip out next Sunday, 14th July?

I'm garnering some interest from the West Midlanders to get a meet together before the summer ends, so if we can get ourselves organised down here then there's the possibility of some good cruises.

Viv.


----------



## Hiace (Sep 18, 2012)

Am up for that route if there is any plan to reconstitute this meet 
Is a great plan!!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Reviving this thread 

Anyone want to drive the Brecon Beacons ?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=375938


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Reviving this thread
> 
> Anyone want to drive the Brecon Beacons ?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=375938


Just dropped the organisor a PM to see if he minds having an 'ex TTer' in a chavvy Vauxhall turn up. Be good to see familiar faces and pass judgement on your new car.


----------

